# Game 53: San Antonio Spurs @ New Orleans Hornets



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* February 16th 8:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (40-12) * @ *New Orleans Hornets (11-41)* 




*Previus Matchups:*

Spurs 83, Hornets 67 

Spurs 93, Hornets 83 




*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*
































































Third matchup of the season against New Orleans. San Antonio has only averaged 88 PPG against the Hornets in two games this season, which tells me the pace has been way to slow. Playing against a team with little depth, San Antonio needs to get running and push the ball up and down the floor. Dan Dickau doesn't have a backup PG right now (Baron Davis was activated but isn't expected to play until after the AS break), which means Parker needs to keep him very busy. New Orleans is a very scrappy team that has some physical big men, so I think the focus needs to be pushing the ball up the floor and creating open jumpers. Pop mentioned that Duncan might not play on Wednesday, but Duncan said otherwise today. He said he plans on playing. What Timmy wants, Timmy gets. If he does play, I would prefer to see him get 25-30 minutes unless we need him desperately to win the game. Hopefully we finish off the Rodeo Road Trip with a 5-2 record, which isn't bad at all.




Prediction: San Antonio 96, New Orleans 83




Oh, and this will be on National TV.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I hope TD doesn't play. We don't need him for this game, but we DO need him to rest and get better so he is healthy late in the season. As for this game, it should be an easy win. Last time they played us close, b/c we played like ****, but if we come out with fire and intensity and put the game away early, they shouldn't be a problem.

Prediction:
Spurs- 90
Hornets- 77

Tony Parker- 24 points, 8 assists, 4 rebounds
Tim Duncan- 11 points, 9 boards, 2 blocks

Dan Dickau- 21 points, 5 assists


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Kind of early to be talking about this game, but rite now I'd say

Spurs-89
Hornets- 80

And I hope Tim changes his mind about playing, atleast for this game.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Spurs should take this game easily.... VERY easily. But, again it's the NBA, anything could happen.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Boki Nachbar's been playing well as of late, look out for him (by well I mean he's scoring in double figures off the bench  )

Manu's gotta get himself a big game before the break....


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i thought tim wasnt playing in this game and in th asg either way we should win


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

1000 to 0 lol 100 to 86 spurs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

All signs point to Duncan sitting 





> Popovich thinks Duncan needs a rest. But nicks and dings being nicks and dings, Duncan wants to play tonight.
> 
> "I'm absolutely fine," Duncan said. "I'll keep playing if he lets me."
> 
> ...







Popovich stresses through this article that there's no chance of Duncan playing, but Duncan himself says he feels fine and the medical staff isn't too concerned about him playing. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> All signs point to Duncan sitting
> 
> 
> ...


Really? A couple hours ago I heard Tim was playing for sure. And they showed him practicing earlier today and he was kicking basketballs...I guess that's kinda a good sign


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Nasty blcok by Chirs A. in the end of the first


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Dickau owns Parker, a nice crossover, Break Parker ankles

lol


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Once again, I want to know why TD is playing?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I wasn't too satisfied with this game, but like I've been saying a lot lately, a win is a win. It was good to see Rose with a big game. Beno came out and played well also. He's been in a little slump as of late, so it was good to see him knock down some jumpers and overall play pretty well. Manu had a career high 10 assists to go along with only 1 TO. Parker was....ehhh. Not horrendous, but not great either. Rasho had a pretty good game with 12 and 8.



Offensive rebounds won us this game. I think we set a franchise record for offensive rebounds in one game, so it's pretty bad that we had to rely on that to get a win. 



As for Duncan, he didn't look normal out there, but he played 32 minutes and has plenty of rest ahead. I'm not too upset he played at all. 






San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Tim Duncan - 19
Manu Ginobili - 13
Tony Parker - 12
Rasho Nesterovic - 12
Malik Rose - 12


Rebounds:


Malik Rose - 15
Rasho Nesterovic - 8
Bruce Bowen - 7
Devin Brown - 7


Assists:


Manu Ginobili - 10
Tim Duncan - 5
Tony Parker - 5
Rasho Nesterovic - 2
Malik Rose - 2


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Didn't get to see the game, as I was at the UT-A&M game, but from the sound of it, we played good enough to win, but not as good as we should be playing. I'm still kind of upset that TD played when he didn't need to, but I'll get over it. I love the 10 assist and 1 TO statline for Manu. Hopefully he can keep that up. Hopefully our team comes back refreshed after the ASB and we take it to Houston. From the look of our play of late, our team needs a break, and hopefully they come back with a rejuvenated spirit to play bball.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> Dickau owns Parker, a nice crossover, Break Parker ankles
> 
> lol


About like Bowen breaks Vincie's ankle :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I guess you should have watched the whole game before you smacked about who dominated who. Whew, am I glad the Spurs didn't pick up Kidd...BTW, he wants to play with Garnett...must make his teammates feel great. What a screwed up organization.

Nets and Hornets should be a great matchup in................................the lottery.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> Didn't get to see the game, as I was at the UT-A&M game, but from the sound of it, we played good enough to win, but not as good as we should be playing. I'm still kind of upset that TD played when he didn't need to, but I'll get over it. I love the 10 assist and 1 TO statline for Manu. Hopefully he can keep that up. Hopefully our team comes back refreshed after the ASB and we take it to Houston. From the look of our play of late, our team needs a break, and hopefully they come back with a rejuvenated spirit to play bball.





Intensity has been a problem lately. Rest should be the cure, as long as the players don't get too relaxed.


I'm ready for that Houston game. They've owned us twice this season so far, and they are playing some great ball right now. Should be a great one........we just have to wait a friggin week for it.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Rose : 9/10 :yes: 
Udrih : 8/10
Nesterovic : 8/10
Ginobili : 7/10
Brown : 7/10
Duncan : 6/10
Bowen : 6/10
Parker : 6/10
Barry : 6/10

Note: No Spur* has a rating under 6 for the first time this season.

(*: I rate the players who had significant playing time in a game)


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Moe The Bartender said:


> About like Bowen breaks Vincie's ankle :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> I guess you should have watched the whole game before you smacked about who dominated who. Whew, am I glad the Spurs didn't pick up Kidd...BTW, he wants to play with Garnett...must make his teammates feel great. What a screwed up organization.
> 
> Nets and Hornets should be a great matchup in................................the lottery.


  where that come from ?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm really really looking forward to the Houston game. They have definitley put the beat down on us this season, and I'm looking for revenge. If we don't come out with alot of intensity, I'll have to question the determination and heart of this team. We essentially had our worst offensive night against them, and we let them beat us in 30+ seconds. Two of our worst outings of the year. Hopefully Parker, Manu and Duncan step up and put a stop to our bad play against them.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> where that come from ?






You haven't realized that you bag on the Spurs every chance you get?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You haven't realized that you bag on the Spurs every chance you get?


Nah, I Dont have nothing against the Spurs I like the way Duncan play even if is a littler boring, I like Parker Game. Actually in the W. finals VS the Lakers I was with the Spurs, :yes:


----------

